# bait-how you use it..?



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Just wonder what other golden people use for bait in the ring and what they use to store it...

I use liver snaps I cook myself, and haven't found a good place to hold it while we're in the ring (with my dressier clothes) and be able to access it easy..Pockets are far to clumsy...

So guess I am looking for some suggestions or tricks to store the bait that is easy to access.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I use freeze dried chicken or cheese. I keep mine in a blazer pocket, but pop a chunk in my mouth for a quick grab to bait the dog--not going to do that with liver! I too am not coordinated enough to get it out of my pockets quickly, and I tend to lose it if I stuff it under my armband. Some people think it is gross, but so be it!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I actually worry about dropping bait, as my boy is a huge food fan, and even if its a tiny crumb falling out of my pocket it will totally distract him. Even if I quickly give him a another bit to take his mind off of the other food, he still remembers that a crumb fell and he WANTS it...hahaha. 

He does like the liver, and I find it easy to make and preserve. He doesn't do well with chicken, although it sounds a lot less messy. 

I don't know that I'm willing to put that liver in my mouth. My boyfriend ate some when I first made it for a weekend of shows and he liked it, so maybe its not so bad, but I've never been a fan of liver. But then, I'm pretty convinced my boyfriend would eat the dog food if it was socially acceptable. 

Also does anyone show without bait?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I've seen people show with toys for dogs that aren't food motivated. My Jack is somewhat food motivated but much more toy motivated so our handler keeps everything in his pockets. Usually 2 kinds of bait and 2 toys. I actually think my Jack shows better when he knows our handler has his favorite toy (a flat rat - fur covered squeaky thing). He only gets it in the ring so it's a big deal to him


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been buying fresh liver when at the show. Sometimes though, I let my dog bait off the handler in front of me to save myself the work 

EDIT: I bought a very small bag to pin to clothes for bait because I haven't been able to find a good dress suit that fits me, looks good (isn't an atrocious color), and has pockets. I haven't shown much though...usually I wear slacks (for the pocket) and and a nice top or a skirt.... (no pockets).


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> I've been buying fresh liver when at the show.


At a specialty a few months back I bought fresh liver and didn't notice it was rancid until I was in the ring with pieces in my pocket, in my shirt between my bra and camisole and under my arm-band. I smelled like rotting liver for the rest of the day (since, of course, I didn't bring a full change of clothes). It literally made me throw up twice. So I won't use fresh liver again.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You can place your bait in the armband.. dried out liver included...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Red Barn rolls -- perfect for bait
I always have pockets.
I actually don't feed the dog that much so can make do with a small piece of bait.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I always have pockets and typically wear a blazer. Besides needing a place for my bait, I need a place for my comb. I just hate being in the ring without it! 

I use the Oscar Myer chicken or steak that you buy in a little container. It is already cut into strips and is the perfect size. I usually pop a piece of it in my mouth when getting ready to stack the dog.

When I am training a younger dog though, I tend not to use things that tasty and will use string cheese instead, so they don't completely loose their mind and still focus!!

They also sell those little bait pouches that you can pin onto your clothing but I have never found those to be useful. I do know plenty of people who use them though.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I think I am going to start a search for a blazer. I am hoping to get into a couple shows (in QB) during my longish christmas break from school, but can't seem to find any. Does anyone know of some that might not be posted yet? 
time frame( december 16th-january6th)


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

There usually aren't shows during that time period. I think there is one here in the US during that time frame. The shows stop in mid-Dec and start back up the weekend after New Year's here.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

kdowningxc said:


> I think I am going to start a search for a blazer. I am hoping to get into a couple shows (in QB) during my longish christmas break from school, but can't seem to find any. Does anyone know of some that might not be posted yet?
> time frame( december 16th-january6th)


There is only one Canadian show during that time frame--Elora Gorge which is in Kitchener, Ontario. It is a three day show with an associated Retriever specialty.
http://www.canuckdogs.com/upload/DogShowDocs/40d7d584-eb95-11e0-90e8-9b951bc58d71.pdf


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

sterregold said:


> There is only one Canadian show during that time frame--Elora Gorge which is in Kitchener, Ontario. It is a three day show with an associated Retriever specialty.
> http://www.canuckdogs.com/upload/DogShowDocs/40d7d584-eb95-11e0-90e8-9b951bc58d71.pdf



This show is very tempting to me, but its a 12 hour drive, which is risky in the winter time. Although I have family about 40mins from the show; so could probably stay with them. 

During the school year its pretty hard to go to any shows, as my work load is very heavy, so this is really the only break aside from summer, where I don't have a ton of work to do.


----------

